# CPU Temperature High even idle :(



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

I have use Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut for my CPU Die and IHS and i test it back then Idle temps like 33c 35c
Max Temp like 56c 60c

and i have monitor it sometimes
no changes found.  same as before.
no problem but lately i have updated my Motherboard BIOS

so few days later,today i though just check temp for make sure it is fine. 
but i just found it i saw it
Temp is way to high
it go up to 72c
It stay between 60c,  70c temp

and my cooler going crazy
I have Corsair i115 liquid cooler
Fans just speed up automatically 
It never do that before. 

Can you please tell me whay this happens?

Now Idle stay like 40C 

I really need you help bios update can do that?


----------



## FireFox (Apr 22, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> bios update can do that?



Short answer, yes.


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

and i reverse it but won't change anything.
Is there anything i can do? To fix it
Is theren an option to recalibrate Sensors??


----------



## Jetster (Apr 22, 2018)

It's delided?

What are you working on ?
and forget the idle temps. Under load only
Overclocked? The update may have changed a setting. I would take it apart and inspect the CPU, tim and cooler

I doubt its the sensors


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

Jetster said:


> It's delided?
> 
> What are you working on ?
> and forget the idle temps. Under load only



Yes its Delied and i think this is sensors issue if i can re calibrate it somehow problem will be solved. 

Cause i just shout down my pc and wait 15 minit ani i just turn on and before come to os i go to bios amd i see COI Temp like 38c 40c it is not possible when i do that way before i see its like 30c 33c

What do i do to fix this?


----------



## Jetster (Apr 22, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> Yes its Delied and i think this is sensors issue if i can re calibrate it somehow problem will be solved.
> 
> Cause i just shout down my pc and wait 15 minit ani i just turn on and before come to os i go to bios amd i see COI Temp like 38c 40c it is not possible when i do that way before i see its like 30c 33c
> 
> What do i do to fix this?



It's not the sensor. again what the hell are you working on ??

Its very possible your ambient temps have changed


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

Jetster said:


> It's not the sensor. again what the hell are you working on ??
> 
> Its very possible your ambient temps have changed



I just so nothing and idle temp is 40 45 way to high if i run real bench stress test
I go up to 72c not possible with conductonaut. I have undervolt my cpu 0.090mv so max temp go 58c 60c this is something else. And i so lot of encoding. 
While encoding it go max 58-60c no more then 60c

My cooler has 3 way to choose

1 Performance
2 balance
3 Quiet

when i select Quiet mode it should stay like 900RPM but it's now 1260RPM i do nothing just monitoring.

What is wrong with it i have reverse bios to previous versions change nothing.
And i didn't touch my pc hardware for week so what is wrong help me..


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 22, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> i have reverse bios to previous versions change nothing





Januka.OC said:


> And i didn't touch my pc hardware for week


Maybe ambient temperature have changed 10 degrees?


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

Waiting for





BiggieShady said:


> Maybe ambient temperature have changed 10 degrees?



Yea something like that but how?

I use TG Conductonaut for IHS and Die
and CPU Cooler. I check this everyday before and i see there's nothing to check so i leave it along when i check it back then idle temp like 33c 35c

What happens how to solve this problem help me.

and i check Temperature in Bios
Still like 40c it's not possible. Unless Conductonaut getting dry. Months a go i have this issue when i check that conductonaut almost gone like dry so i replace it little bit more.

I don't know im not expert so anyone know how to fix this it would be nice


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 22, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> Yea something like that but how?


Clean the dust filters over case fans, psu fan and clean the dust layer over rads or heatskink fins ... and watch out for the summer, it's coming to get us


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

BiggieShady said:


> Clean the dust filters over case fans, psu fan and clean the dust layer over rads or heatskink fins ... and watch out for the summer, it's coming to get us




Everything is clean bro i clean it every 3 months. 

Thiabis something else this happen from inside. 

If i turn on pc first time and go to bios before it go to windows bios show me cpu temp ots like 40c 45c not possible. 
I do that before so i can figure what effects it. Before months agobita like 31c 33c in bios. 
i didn't even XMP my ram all defaults with Undervolt - 0.090mv and 72c max temp. 

I don't understand why last week i plau NFS Payback with Ultra Settings and CPU Temps max 50c 55c average 49-52c 

Recently i reinstall windows 10 1709 and update it to 371v latest update and i also updated bioa Which release 2018/04/18 released

I don't know what to do.

What if i change thermal compound
To Kryonaut. 

It's been one month im not sure but i replace thermal 2018/march  i don't know what to do.


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 22, 2018)

Temps you see in bios are always higher because bios keeps cpu at constant load voltage while you are setting things up ...
When you are in windows, monitor voltages in CPUID HWMonitor to see how voltages change as you move from idle to load ... in CPU-Z, use 'stress cpu' button to apply load ...
That should give you the hint if some changed bios cpu setting is causing this ...


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

BiggieShady said:


> Temps you see in bios are always higher because bios keeps cpu at constant load voltage while you are setting things up ...
> When you are in windows, monitor voltages in CPUID HWMonitor to see how voltages change as you move from idle to load ... in CPU-Z, use 'stress cpu' button to apply load ...
> That should give you the hint if some changed bios cpu setting is causing this ...




Oky i do that and i tell you later. Ow ita lighting... And raining... 

Thanks for helping..

Still lightning this will end soon and i can test it. Is there any others ways to check ao i cam test all of them and get back to you.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 22, 2018)

Almost sounds as if  the IHS and die are not making full contact.


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

Arctucas said:


> Almost sounds as if  the IHS and die are not making full contact.



How is that possible. 
cause i use little glue for relied
and back then it was fine recently i have this problem. I didn't even touch anything.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> How is that possible.
> cause i use little glue for relied
> and back then it was fine recently i have this problem. I didn't even touch anything.




maybe it would help if You were to run a Temperature monitor, and a CPU monitor for a 10 minute period, and upload a screenshot of the two, so people could see the Temp & CPU load for themselves? Afterburner will monitor both in one graph. Maybe also take a look in Task manager, to verify nothing "extra" isnt running.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 22, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> I go up to 72c not possible with conductonaut.



What makes you think that because you're using Conductonaut your CPU couldn't hit those temps? It's like if i say because i am using a Watercooling System it's impossible that my CPU runs hot.

Maybe you put too much or too little thermal paste or the Water Block it's not mounted properly.

If i were you i would try reseting the waterblock.


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> maybe it would help if You were to run a Temperature monitor, and a CPU monitor for a 10 minute period, and upload a screenshot of the two, so people could see the Temp & CPU load for themselves? Afterburner will monitor both in one graph. Maybe also take a look in Task manager, to verify nothing "extra" isnt running.



Oky bro i do that too. Ans tell you... Thanks for trying help me. Without you guys what do i do im glad i join the TECHPOWERUP 



Knoxx29 said:


> What makes you think that because you're using Conductonaut your CPU couldn't hit those temps?




cause i have not use Overclocking or XMP
i have undervolt my cpu with factory clock speed. and i test it loke almost week i didn't see any changes but while I'm playing games i use MSI afterburner so i see CPU arw normal it's like 49C 55c that possible but right now on eben idle go up to 45c what the hell.. I check Task manager processor don't rin at all it stay like 1% 2% click speed like 2400Mhz on cpu. 
CPUZ Voltage like 0.800v 

but temps up when i run Realbench Temp comes uo fast. 
I saw first times when i run it bearly come to 55c now its like temp have been boost up it come quickly then before.

Im going crazy with this issue.. 
Never had this kind a problem before. 
I had one cause i have enabled XMP and i disabled it everything backbto normal. 

I may havr use lot of Conductonaut cause first time i use little for IHS and it's dry when i open it its like white and dry. 

So this time i ise little bit more for IHS.



Knoxx29 said:


> if i were you i would try reseting the waterblock.



How do i  do that i have Liquid CPU Cooler and it have 5 Years warranty. Still not one year passs.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> How do i do that i have Liquid CPU Cooler



You uninstall the water block, you clean off the thermal paste ,reapply the thermal paste ,and reinstall the water block.  It's a good way of verifying proper contact between the CPU and the cold plate. It's also a good way of verifying that you properly tightened the mounting screws


also, since you delidded your Chip, did it look similar to this when you were finished applying LM? i get Killer temps, even above 5Ghz on my 8600k


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> You uninstall the water block



i never do this, can you explain how tondo this? Uninstall water block?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> i never do this, can you explain how tondo this? Uninstall water block?




you installed your water cooler Right? what CPU cooler do You have?


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

It's liquid cooler CORSAIR H115I

Yes install it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> It's liquid cooler CORSAIR H115I



Make sure You have a tube of thermal paste first
remove these 4 nuts , and lift the water block off the CPU.
Clean the TIM off, both the CPU & the Block, paper towel or toilet paper first, then paper towel and alcohol to finish.
Reapply the TIM on the CPU
Reinstall the Block
tighten 4 nuts back on
Be sure to have enough slack in the cables to lift the block away to apply the TIM


i have basically the same cooler, its easy. i have a plastic sandwich bag ready, and when the block is lifted off, i put the bag around the block, to stop it from getting TIM on anything until i have time to clean it off.


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 22, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> It's liquid cooler CORSAIR H115I
> 
> Yes install it.



Those 4 thumb-screws around block/pump ...

BTW can you confirm pump is working and power connection to the pump is working.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> It's liquid cooler CORSAIR H115I
> 
> Yes install it.



I have the H110iGTX , if you still feel uncertain, i could do it on mine, record it, & upload the video so you could watch the full process. If you dont feel confident.

My daughter is leaving in 1&1/2 hours, i could do it then


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

I do that last month bro i have done this things

I have Re Delied and apply TGC
Die and IHS
before i apply i clean everything untill i see it 100% clean. 

I use Neil polish, Isopropyl alcohol, Arcticlean kit so i know i clean very well. 

Then i have applied new thermal everything is fine back then. Not it's not been months its beed 20 days or 30 days let me check woow it's not last month i do that in this month Aprail 9. So it's been 2 weeks.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 22, 2018)

So, when you first applied the Conductonaut to the die, you had idle temperatures of 33°-35°C? At what ambient?


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I have the H110iGTX , if you still feel uncertain, i could do it on mine, record it, & upload the video so you could watch the full process. If you dont feel confident.
> 
> My daughter is leaving in 1&1/2 hours, i could do it then



Oky Please do that video thanks I'll waiting for it


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> I do that last month bro i have done this things
> 
> I have Re Delied and apply TGC
> Die and IHS
> ...




i understand you have done it recently, its not the point though. When You are experiencing high CPU  temps, that cannot be attributed to a program, or lack of airflow, your option are limited to the standard troubleshooting tactics used since PC's were custom built. The first stpes, you have gone through, if the matter persists still, your next step is to verify proper contact between the CPU and its cooler. The only way to properly do that is to remove, and reinstall the CPU block.




Januka.OC said:


> Oky Please do that video thanks I'll waiting


i can in 90 minutes.


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

Arctucas said:


> So, when you first applied the Conductonaut to the die, you had idle temperatures of 33°-35°C? At what ambient?



I can't find ambient temperatures cause i don't have any meter but my room not hoot i can feel it. Those day raining sonits little cool that i can say.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> I can't find ambient temperatures cause i don't have any meter but my room not hoot i can feel it. Those day raining sonits little cool that i can say.



do you have a wall mounted thermostat in your room to control heating or cooling?

if you do, they generally have temperature markings on them, if you turn the wheel, you should hear a "click" sound when the coil resches the current room temp, that will give you a rough idea of your rooms ambient temp


one of these?


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 22, 2018)

An estimate of the ambient is OK.

Where are you located?

Also, What CPU are you using?


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> i don't have TG Conductonaut anymore. But i have Kryonaut so if i do this i have to put Kryonaut not conductonaut so it will definitely not solved my problem





jboydgolfer said:


> do you have a wall mounted thermostat in your room to control heating or cooling?



I don't have that bro 



Arctucas said:


> An estimate of the ambient is OK.
> 
> Where are you located?
> 
> Also, What CPU are you using?



CPU is Intel Core i7 7700k 4.5GHz.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> I don't have that bro



Do you have regular TIM (thermal paste)? Not liquid metal, just regular paste?  Personally I wouldn't recommend putting liquid metal between the top of your IHS and a CPU block. Something like

if you have ever bought an AIR cpu cooler, it likely came in a small tube with the cooler. AIO coolers generally have it preinstalled.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 22, 2018)

7700K.

All BIOS settings at default? In others words, nothing is overclocked?


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

Arctucas said:


> 7700K.
> 
> All BIOS settings at default? In others words, nothing is overclocked?



All BIOS Default but
i have undervolt
Offset - 0.090mv


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2018)

@Januka.OC 

please run *MSI afterburner *for about 5 minutes, and run the Monitoring tool, be sure it is monitoring CPU usage, and CPU temps, and take a screensnip, and upload it please. 

it would look like this.


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Do you have regular TIM (thermal paste)? Not liquid metal, just regular paste?



I have Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut
I have used it to my GPU and i have Overclock it to 
GPU Clock 1480Mhz (def 1291Mhz)
Memory clock 7700Mhz (Def 7010Mhz)

and temp above 60 it stay 58c


And i thought the same Liquid metal maybe not good for IHS and Cooler. O think that's why this happening.

Oky i do that wait give me time..


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> I have Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut



that is thermal paste, it will be fine.

did put that under your IHS when you delidded it? thats not the same as Conductonaut. 
it would be safe, but it wouldnt be as "worth the delidding" as Liquid metal.


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

I just turned on my pc see here here told you BIOS Temps is very low...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> I just turned on my pc see here here told you BIOS Temps is very low...



Normally bios temps are higher than idle windows temps.

Please upload that screen shot of cpu temps & activity now so we can see the correlation of cpu load & temp


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

Here here again... I told you i have idle like 33c now i have 31c
I don't know what happens if i run Realbench. See coler fans its runs at 660RPM


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> Here here again... I told you i have idle like 33c now i have 31c
> I don't know what happens if i run Realbench. See coler fans its runs at 660RPM



those temps are fine bud. problem solved

theyre just like mine.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 22, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> those temps are fine bud. problem solved
> 
> theyre just like mine.
> 
> View attachment 100123



I concur, im on air, overclocked to max, my idle temps are 43, ramps to 50-60, different cpu though.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 22, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> Here here again... I told you i have idle like 33c now i have 31c
> I don't know what happens if i run Realbench. See coler fans its runs at 660RPM



You reseated the cooler?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2018)

there is nothing to worry about here. the problem is solved. those temps are Very respectable.


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

I just run Realbench and those are the results. 
I do something,
I have loose the screws one by one
and re tight it one by one. 

After Realbench done cpu back to normal what i don't understand bro it's like this pc alive i mean something it show me hot sometimes cooler...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> I just run Realbench and those are the results.
> I do something,
> I have loose the screws one by one
> and re tight it one by one.
> ...



thats good, then the issue is resolved. 53c Max is a good temp.

Glad it worked out, im off to make breakfast.


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

I run Realbench last time when i open this post Average temp like 65C max temp 72c mini temp 42c

Now it's fine I think i reset bios to old version i don't know what fixes it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> I just run Realbench and those are the results.
> I do something,
> I have loose the screws one by one
> and re tight it one by one.
> ...



You are fine, stop mucking with it


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 22, 2018)

It is possible to have a faulty sensor, but unlikely.


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 22, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> thats good, then the issue is resolved. 53c Max is a good temp.
> 
> Glad it worked out, im off to make breakfast.




I don't know how this works i mean solved. 
That screw i loose amd tight to do with it something or bios reverse?



eidairaman1 said:


> You are fine, stop mucking with it



What stop Fu** with it  hahaha joke bro... Oky 

Thanks to all of you guys for helping me. I think this problem still not solved i will get back to you tomorrow untill then bye...

Inrun some test and see if there any issues then come back tomorrow bye thanks again all of you...  your names hard to remember so all of guys meant all of you


----------



## Totally (Apr 23, 2018)

Did you guys rule out the cooler being faulty(i.e. dead/dying pump)? That was my first thought that came to mind when reading the first post. Was going to suggest popping a different cooler on it and see what happens but it looks a little too late for that now.


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 23, 2018)

Cupla added thoughts ....

A.  One thing to not going forward is that CLC type water cooling loses its efefctiveness over time.  This is inevitable.   Unlike OLC type AIOs and cusrtom loops, the CLC folks violate the 1st rule of water cooling  ... "Never mix metals in a cooling loop" .  This sets up a galvanic corrosion cell due to the wide difference in galvanic potential between the 2 metsls"

Nickel = 0.30
Copper = 0.35
Brass / Bronze = 0.40
Aluminum = 0.75 - 0.95

With "real water cooling", we are typically dealing with small differences in galvanic potential... typically at worst, 0.05 - 0.10.   With aluminum, we are looking at 0.45 - 0.65.  In a galvanic cell, the "less noble" metal "aluminum" will shed electrons which cause deposits to from on the "more noble" metals to which those electrons are drawn.  Anyone who has ever owned a boat is familiar with this process as that's why you attach sacrificial zinc anodes

http://www.boatus.com/boattech/articles/marine-corrosion.asp

The problem created is two fold.   1)  your radiator, especially at soldered joints will start to corrode away ... this will likely not be readily observable right away and is usually hidden by paint... 2) is that the biuld up or deposits in the blocks reduces air flow and insulated the heat movement from the copper baseplate to the coolant.    If you monitor temps over time, this will usually be the first indication that things are changing.  You can the effects of 4 years of usage here .... warning nerds and geeks my experience physical discomfort when viewing these photos:

https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/2012/01/24/corrosion-explored/

The issue is significantly exacerbated on CLC type sealed systems as being "no maintenance", you can not augment the initial corrosion inhibutors which have a useful life of only 18 - 24 months.  In a custom loop or open CLC which allows the user to add additional inhibitors, you can perform "recommended maintenance" just as you do on your automobile's cooling system/.  Such inhibitors do have  anegative effect on thermal efficiiency and while we are generally willing to give up a few degrees on our cars, PC enthusiasts are generally less willing so smaller dosages are used which is why the recommended interval is 18 - 24 months.

So in the end, if using a CLC cooler like the Corsair's (basically anything OEM'd by Coolit and Asetec), Id recommend collecting data under specific loadings (i.e. RoG Real Bench), recording ambient as well as all pertient tpay more attention.   If you want to avoid this situation on next build and don't want to do a custom loop, I'd recommend the AIOs from Swiftech (all copper) or EK (all copper or all aluminum).  In addition to no dissimilar metals, you can add additional blocks (MoBo, GFX card, etc) additional radiators, reservoirs and anything else.  The EK is real simple if ordered prefilled, tho I prefer to install myself when doing user builds.










Another little trick is to place a valve or at least an elbow w/ cap on the radiator drain port.   1)  It allows you to easily drain and replace coolant... or 2)  add more corrosion inhibitor at some point.  Simply turn off the system, take the cap off the elbow, add a few drops of inhibitor and reapply the cap.

B.  The CLC's typically have very low volume pumps ... the H100i was measured at 0.11 gpm... whereas custom loops and the OLCs mentioned above are 10 times that.   As such, when you get any buildup, the pump does not have the ability to 'push' past it.  You should also watch pump rpm and see if that's changing over time.

C.  Never read temps in BIOS because you are not in fact "at idle" ...  Idle, by definition, is when your system is at no load and Windows power saving measures have kicked in.  If you load HWiNFO at startup and look at CPU speed, it will often remain at full OC multilier ... it won't drop down to 800 MHz till after about 5 minutes


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 23, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> Cupla added thoughts ....
> 
> A.  One thing to not going forward is that CLC type water cooling loses its efefctiveness over time.  This is inevitable.   Unlike OLC type AIOs and cusrtom loops, the CLC folks violate the 1st rule of water cooling  ... "Never mix metals in a cooling loop" .  This sets up a galvanic corrosion cell due to the wide difference in galvanic potential between the 2 metsls"
> 
> ...



Sometimes the AIOs aint any better than air only heatsinks.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 23, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Sometimes the AIOs aint any better than air only heatsinks.




Most of the time they aren't... a noctua NH-15D performs better than most AIO - the AIO value comes from convenience and mounting options.

Im seriously considering putting my gtx 1080ti on the Corsair H105 exausting hot air and then getting a thermalright grand macho sucking in fresh air for the cpu.

Reverse the case airflow on the S340 and put dust filters on the back openings..


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 23, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Sometimes the AIOs aint any better than air only heatsinks.



I have yet to see an AIO that outperformed a comparable priced air cooler.  The H100i for example can just about match the thermal performance of a Noctua NH-D15 ($90), Cryorig R1 ($90), Scythe Mugen Max ($37) or Scythe Fuma ($45) but the H100i is 12 times as loud and costs more than all of those.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 24, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> I have yet to see an AIO that outperformed a comparable priced air cooler.  The H100i for example can just about match the thermal performance of a Noctua NH-D15 ($90), Cryorig R1 ($90), Scythe Mugen Max ($37) or Scythe Fuma ($45) but the H100i is 12 times as loud and costs more than all of those.



Heck mine is a slim cooler and handles this 2011/12 arch cpu at 5.0, idle is 43, gaming is 55.


----------



## zimilaci (Jun 26, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> I have use Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut for my CPU Die and IHS and i test it back then Idle temps like 33c 35c
> Max Temp like 56c 60c
> 
> and i have monitor it sometimes
> ...




Hi There,


I noticed exactly the same problem around the same time when you had the issue (after windows update/bios update . Since then I cleaned everything/changed the Thermal Compound twice, reinstalled windows, but nothing has solved my issue. Sometimes its working fine if I manually set the pump to performance, and the fans to 40% ...that does the job for a while... but still I am not sure where the problem is.

My Idle is sometimes at 60-70 and sometimes 30-33..... so yeah I have no clue but I can easily reach 100 Celsius ((


I have an asus z170 Deluxe,  I will try to rma the AIO Corsair... the same what you have as well....

I don't want to delid cause of warranty reasons....

Have you solved the issue already?


----------



## Migueltoms (Nov 18, 2019)

Januka.OC said:


> I have use Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut for my CPU Die and IHS and i test it back then Idle temps like 33c 35c
> Max Temp like 56c 60c
> 
> and i have monitor it sometimes
> ...


Hello bro, something similar happens to me but in my case it is the cpu package that was previously between 35 40c and after an update of bios for asus maximus x formulated with my i9 9900k the cpu package increased from 55c 60c in idle and  the truth is that it is quite uncomfortable to see those temperatures without doing anything, I want to know if you could solve or if any new update solved your problem, I dislike my English I am using translator.  The version of bios I installed was 2203.


----------



## TxGrin (Nov 18, 2019)

I had the same issue with my i7-6700k rig, it ended up being air in my H115i which is three years old, they do loose water over time even in a sealed loop,so i cut one line at the radiator and filled it all they way up again and zip tied it back on and the problem went away. I can now push my delidded i7-6700k to 5 Ghz after refilling the aio cooler with temps staying below 70C. I used liquid metal on the die and heat spreader and used Grizzly Conductonaut on the H115i block.









						Intel Core i7 6700K @ 5001.2 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[gdzq7x] Validated Dump by i7-6700 Delid @ 5Ghz (2019-10-24 23:08:15) - MB: Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 7 - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 18, 2019)

Migueltoms said:


> Hello bro, something similar happens to me but in my case it is the cpu package that was previously between 35 40c and after an update of bios for asus maximus x formulated with my i9 9900k the cpu package increased from 55c 60c in idle and  the truth is that it is quite uncomfortable to see those temperatures without doing anything, I want to know if you could solve or if any new update solved your problem, I dislike my English I am using translator.  The version of bios I installed was 2203.


Are you familiar with BIOS settings? Maybe the new BIOS change some settings about idle states of the CPU. Did you do any BIOS setup months/years ago that maybe you dont remember? ...and you have to do them again...
CPU speed(MHz) and Volts are the same before and after the BIOS upgrade? The Windows power plan is the same?


----------



## Migueltoms (Nov 18, 2019)

Yes, the bios are perfectly handled and the configurations are the same as I have always used, I have a photo of the hwinfo64 of October 13 and the package was 35-40c in idle, after that update to the bios of the asus maximus x formula version  2203, and after this I began to notice the increase in temperature of the cpu package

look at the temperatures even when the clock is at 1000mhz in all cores the package remains the same between 56-60c


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 19, 2019)

I cant come to a speculation let alone conclusion because the photos are not taken at the same load conditions.
At first pic the CPU is idle and the other below (556) is after load... so...


----------

